

Ask YC: Gandi.net experiences? - kngspook

Does anyone have any experience with Gandi.net, particularly as far as hosting goes?
======
trickjarrett
I was going to move towards them because I had heard several very good
reviews, but when I tried to purchase a domain through them some error came up
with my credit card. I don't know if it was because it was a French site or
something, but regardless I didn't move my domains.

------
pclark
I've bought a few domains with them.

I really wish I'd bought all my domains with Gandi. Terrific service, great
prices and a lovely site.

